# Feierabendrundengedanken zum 3. Oktober 2006



## OBRADY (28. September 2006)

Tach Biker...

Ja diese Gedanken hatten Janny , Karsten und ich gestern Abend bei einer schönen Runde durch die Habes.Wir dachten uns so , dasselbige sollten wir am 3. Oktober machen.Allerdings nicht erst zur Abendzeit sonder etwas früher..
Also wer Lust hat mit uns zu radeln sollte, sich um 11.00Uhr am allseits beliebten und bekannten Treffpunkt Kärntner Hütte einfinden.
Wir werden ca. 60km fahren .Eine nette Tour ,die auch mit einer Einkehr enden oder unterbrochen werden kann. 
Tempo wie immer keine Renngeschwindigkeit.Achja , ich vergaß das Wetter...das sollte schon mitspielen.!! 
Mache mal einen LMB-Eintrag 

Gruß aus Stade
Anja


----------



## Gerrit (28. September 2006)

Moin Anja!
Kann gut sein, dass ich mitrolle. Es sei denn, ihr habt es eilig - dazu bin ich nicht fit genug.

gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (29. September 2006)

Gerrit schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass ich mitrolle. Es sei denn, ihr habt es eilig - dazu bin ich nicht fit genug.


Bei mir sieht es auch so aus!

Ich würde aber gerne mal wieder mit Euch eine Runde drehen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Edith L. (29. September 2006)

Es mag die Anmerkung erlaubt sein, dass der Inhalt des Threads seinem durch den Titel erweckten zeitgeschichtlichen Erwartungshorizont bisher nicht gerecht wird!


----------



## Tracer (29. September 2006)

Bin auch dabei !
Gruss
Willy


----------



## Beppo (29. September 2006)

Moin Moin,
ich freue mich auf eine schöne Runde mit Euch. Ob fit oder nicht, ist doch völlig wurscht! Hauptsache auf´m geeigneten MTB sitzen.
Es soll keine extrem Tour werden, sicherlich mit ein paar herrlichen Trails, Up.- Downhills. Vorsorglich wurden auch alle Ortsschilder demontiert... 

Ich bin dabei. Gruß, Beppo


----------



## John Rico (30. September 2006)

Ich werd mich die nächsten drei Tage bemühen, endlich wieder auf die Beine zu kommen und dann hoffentlich auch vorbeikommen können.
Dann allerdings auch alles andere als fit, ne ruhige Tour wäre also schön.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (30. September 2006)

Hallo Anja,

leider kann ich nicht dabei sein, hätte euch gern mal wieder angetroffen.
Vielleicht ein nächstes Mal 

Bis dahin,

Viel Spass
Doris


----------



## Sanz (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
haben alle Trails heile überstanden und kommen auch!

Bis dann
Andre


----------



## vijoka (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Anja,
gute Initiative, aber für mich leider der falsche Termin 
Viel Spaß und Grüße an Alle!!!
Joachim


----------



## Marec (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

wenn ich in meinem Nachtdienst nicht so viel Arbeiten muss, bin ich auch dabei. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich 5 Min. später komme...
Hoffentlich bis Dienstag

Gruss Marec


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (2. Oktober 2006)

Klingt gut,

Lüneburg ist dann wohl auch dabei (2 Personen)

Bis morgen

Ingo


----------



## kiddykorn (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ihr,
ich bin gerade zurück aus einem wunderschönen Wochenende in Cuxhaven nur leider habe ich auch eine satte Erkältung mitgebracht(mag daran liegen das wir auf unserem Abendspaziergang von einem Unwetter erwischt wurden) und werde mich daher bei heißem Tee auf dem Sofa legen und hoffen das ich den Kram schnell wieder los werde.

Gruß und viel Spaß beim Biken!!

Christian

@Beppo: bist Du am 15. dabei??


----------



## OBRADY (2. Oktober 2006)

Supi..

Dann sind wir ja eine richtig große Runde...wollte noch vorschlagen das Wechselklamotten mitgebracht werden.Dann können wir ggf. die Einkehr nach der Tour machen..die Sachen können auch gerne in meinem Auto deponiert werden...schaun wir einfach mal , ist nur so ein Gedanke..
@Kiddykorn..gute Besserung..kannst Dich zusammen mit Janny auskurieren.

@Doris und Joachim..vielleicht klappt es ja nächstes Mal..

@ Marec..türlich warten wir..

Freu mich auf Euch..

Bis morgen 
Anja


----------



## John Rico (2. Oktober 2006)

Hast du morgen eig. dein Handy mit und an?
Bei der Einkehr wäre ich gerne dabei, aber die 60 km vorher sind mir in meinem Zustand wahrscheinlich noch zu viel.
Dann könnte ich dich zur Not kurz anrufen und fragen, wo ihr grad seid und dann etwas später irgendwo zu euch stoßen.

Gebe morgen früh auf jeden Fall nochmal bescheid, wie es nun bei mir aussieht.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ihadub (2. Oktober 2006)

Au ja, mal wieder mit´m Mounti in die Habe´s.
Da bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Thol (3. Oktober 2006)

wenn das Wetter hält,  bin ich um 11:00 da  !
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marec (3. Oktober 2006)

Der liebe Gott wollte das ich heute nicht fahre, deshalb hat er mich arbeiten lassen... 
Bis irgendwann dann..
Gruss Marec


----------



## Beppo (3. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin @all,
es ist und bleibt trocken! oder? 
Ich freue mich auf eine schöne Runde mit Euch. 

@Christian: ja, ich bin dabei. Hab´ total vergessen zu antworten. Sorry 
Gute Besserung den beiden Schniefnasen und happy working to Marec

Bis gleich. Beppo


----------



## Braunbaer (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich schließe mich auch an 
Es geht nichts über eine geführte Tour in neuem Terrain


----------



## John Rico (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Anja,

ich hoffe du hast meine SMS noch bekommen und ihr habt nicht gewartet.
Bei dem nasskalten Wetter und meinem Husten heute morgen hab ich mich schweren Herzens gegen die Tour entschieden.  

Hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß und es gibt bald mal wieder eine Runde, dann bin ich dabei!
GRuß
Sven


----------



## edvars (3. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Wolte mir nur an alle bedanken, war heute eine sehr nette tour. 

Morten.


----------



## Braunbaer (3. Oktober 2006)

edvars schrieb:


> Wolte mir nur an alle bedanken, war heute eine sehr nette tour.



da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Musste zwar gelegentlich absteigen und bei Anstiegen ans Limit gehen (ich bin MTB-Anfänger ), aber es hat irre Spaß gebracht.

Nette Runde 

Schade um den *Mantel-und-Schlauch-platz*-*Knall*-Mann (Name vergessen ), der abbrechen musste 

Gruß
Braunbär


----------



## Gerrit (3. Oktober 2006)

Moin,
das war ja mal wieder echt nett - und schön, euch mal wiederzusehen. Sehr anständig fand ich auch, dass ihr die ewige Warterei  kommentarlos ertragen habt. Zum Schluss hatte ich echt nen Platten... (quasi das Pendant zu Willy's Hinterreifen, aber ohne Knall  ).

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt ziemlich platt - und immer noch erstaunt, wie schnell der Mann mit seinem Crossrad bergab war...

@Willy: Sorry, ich habe dein "Tschüss" vor lauter Kettengeschepper irgendwie nicht wahrgenommen   . Hoffe, du bist gut zu Hause angekommen! Und nächstes Mal muss ich unbedingt mal Liteville fahren (bau' aber keine Leichtreifen rauf, ja?  )


gerrit


----------



## Beppo (3. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin,
jepp, es hat mir auch Spaß gemacht mit Euch ein paar Trails zu rocken. Schade das die Schniefnasen Ingo und Christian und "ich arbeite noch schnell mal" Marec, nicht dabei sein konnten. So konnten sie das multiple Schlauchknallen nicht live miterleben.  @Willy: gut nach Hause gekommen?
Das Wetter hat auch gehalten, Boden war gut, Ergo= Klasse Sache 

Bis die Tage...
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## crossHH (3. Oktober 2006)

moin
ja war doch ne nette runde..... kann man ja wiederholen......
mir hat es spass gemacht......
boris ( der crosser mit dem ridley )


----------



## OBRADY (3. Oktober 2006)

Tach...

War eine richtig nette Runde heute.Können wir gerne wiederholen.So ohne richtigen Sturz und außer dem Reifenpatzer von Willy kein Defekt..sehr schön...

@Sven.SMS habe ich im Auto erhalten.Danke.Ist immer prima wenn sich jemand kurz abmeldet...Habe aber zu spät erfahren ,das Du gerne beim Kaffee dabeigewesen wärest.Sorry..hätte Dich sonst natürlich angerufen.Gute Besserung für Deinen Husten..schön auskurieren.

Bis demnächst
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (4. Oktober 2006)

... kann mich den Lobgesängen nur anschließen, war echt 'ne runde Sache ! Ich staune immer wieder, was für klasse Trails es doch in den HaBes gibt  
Und auch die Einkehr in die KH war nett, ich überlege immer noch, wieviel Sterne ich wohl geben würde  

Nur für die Statistik: Da mein Tacho sich immer noch im Harz versteckt - hat jemand ne Ahnung, wieviel km / Hm das waren ?

CU - vielleicht beim nächsten mal wieder bei einer netten Tour,
viele Grüße aus Lüneburg,
Jörg


----------



## Tracer (4. Oktober 2006)

Ich fand fand die Tour (halbe Tour) sehr nett ( nicht so schnell/ nicht so langsam) und es hat mich gefreut alte bekannte Gesichter wieder zu sehen!

Konnte die Kärntner Hütte ins langsame Tempo gut erreichen, eine Junge Frau hatte mich eine Abkürzung gezeigt!

Noch mal danke an den Tourgeid. Bis bald.

Willy


----------



## Braunbaer (4. Oktober 2006)

herki schrieb:


> Nur für die Statistik: Da mein Tacho sich immer noch im Harz versteckt - hat jemand ne Ahnung, wieviel km / Hm das waren ?



Km: Ich hatte 39km auf dem Kilometerzähler.
Hm: keine Ahnung.

*******, ich hätte die Tour mal per GPS aufzeichnen sollen, die Trails find ich doch nie im Leben wieder 

Gruß
Braunbär


----------



## John Rico (4. Oktober 2006)

OBRADY schrieb:


> @Sven.SMS habe ich im Auto erhalten.Danke.Ist immer prima wenn sich jemand kurz abmeldet...Habe aber zu spät erfahren ,das Du gerne beim Kaffee dabeigewesen wärest.Sorry..hätte Dich sonst natürlich angerufen.Gute Besserung für Deinen Husten..schön auskurieren.
> 
> Bis demnächst
> Anja


Kein Problem, und so ein Stückchen Kuchen + Kaffe muss man sich schließlich vorher im Wald erstmal verdienen.  
Wo seid ihr denn eigentlich langgefahren, die Entfernung hört sich ziemlich nach Steine-Tour mit ein paar Umwegen an?

Vielleicht startest du ja bald wieder einen Aufruf, dann bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei!
Dann auch mit dem neuen Bike, das muss nämlich dringend auf die Jungfernfahrt geschickt werden!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## ihadub (4. Oktober 2006)

herki schrieb:


> Nur für die Statistik: Da mein Tacho sich immer noch im Harz versteckt - hat jemand ne Ahnung, wieviel km / Hm das waren ?



Hier meine Aufzeichnung
Gruß Ingo


----------



## Julianernst (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo.Ihr Freunde der Harburger Berge

Ich möchte am Samstag eine Tour vom Eichenhof in HH-Marmstorf starten (Abfahrt um 11:00 Uhr ).Mit Umwegen geht es zur Kärntner Hütte, wo ich von 11:45 Uhr bis 12:00 Uhr auf andere Biker warte. Ich mache mal einen LMB-Eintrag.


Gruss Julianernst


----------



## Beppo (5. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin,
ich habe am kommenden Samstag leider keine Zeit. Ich darf / will / muss arbeiten...
Wünsche Dir / Euch aber viel Spass und happy Trails...

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## crossHH (7. Oktober 2006)

wer lust hat ich habe mich für morgen eingeschrieben..... mittelschnelles crossen mit wenig unterbrechungen.... 
also rauf aufs rad
bei schlechtem wetter rücksprache telefonisch bis 11 uhr!
gruss b.


----------



## Beppo (8. Oktober 2006)

Moin Moin Boris,
Lust ja, aber ich werde es zeitlich nicht hinbekommen. Es haben sich andere Dinge in meiner Wochenend-Aktions-Liste vor das Biken geschoben. Skandal!
Sorry, ich muß passen. Wünsche Dir / Euch viel Spaß und sturzfreie Trails

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

